# Konflikt xorg-server z nvidia-glx

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # upgrade

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178-r1)

```

I za cholere nie chce ruszyć. Owszem, gdy wywalę nvidia-glx, a w /etc/X11/xorg.conf zmienię driver'a na nv to działa, ale ja chce sobie pograć i pobawić Xgl'em więc akceleracja by się przydała  :Smile: 

To jakiś bład w zależnościach, czy xorg-server >= 1.0.99 potrafi w jakiś sposób zastąpić driver'a nvidii ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-458721.html

----------

## Yaro

Witam.

Ja zamaskowałem najnowszego xorg-a i działa. :

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1
```

Niestety sterowniki do nvidii z portage nie działają z najnowszym xorg. Pozostaje czekać, aż Nvidia wypuści działające:

http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/gentoo/.message/4740ebd

----------

## Yatmai

```
Ja zamaskowałem najnowszego xorg-a i działa. :
```

W sumie też jedyne na co wpadłem to downgrade i mask  :Wink: 

Szkoda tylko, że developerzy takie rzeczy wyprawiają... No może nie wpiszę [solved] póki nie będzie jakiegoś sensowniejszego rozwiązania niż mask  :Smile: 

PS. Też jestem z Katowic  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Ja zamaskowałem najnowszego xorg-a i działa. :
> ```
> ...

 

Też zamaskowałem 

```
>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1
```

po 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

uaktualniły się następujące pakiety:

```
x11-libs/libXft-2.1.9

media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3

sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1

x11-terms/xterm-207-r1

media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9

x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5

app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2

x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7

dev-libs/nspr-4.6.2

dev-libs/nss-3.11.1
```

Tylko jak teraz wydaję 

```
emerge -uDNpv world
```

to otrzymuję

```
[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.5-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xkbdata-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.9)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 (is blocking media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8756)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.0)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0  0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 [7.0-r1] USE="bitmap-fonts% ipv6% nls% opengl% pam% sdk% truetype-fonts% type1-fonts% xv% -3dfx -3dnow% -cjk% -debug% -dlloader% -dmx% -doc% -font-server% -insecure-drivers% -minimal% -mmx% -nocxx% -sse% -static% -xprint%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-6.8  0 kB
```

Co można z tym teraz zrobić. Nie chcę wracać do monolitycznego xorg-x11

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Ja zamaskowałem najnowszego xorg-a i działa. :
> ```
> ...

 

A gdzie tu wina developerów? to wina nvidii która jeszcze nie dostosowała driverów do nowego xorg-server (tak, to ten słynny problem ze znikającymi fontami) więc developerzy musieli dodać block, nia każdy ma karte nvidi w końcu.

----------

## Polin

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Ja zamaskowałem najnowszego xorg-a i działa. :
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm... Moze w tym, ze wypuszczaja xorg-server, ktory nie umie wspolpracowac z dostepnymi sterownikami?  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

Zmiany muszą być, musi być progress, a były zmiany w API, nie może xorg-server się dostosowywać do nvidii tylko nvidia do xorg-server, mylisz kolejność, jakoś na innych kartach działa.

EDIT: jak wspomnaiłem też nie tylko karty nvidia istnieją, ten xorg-server z innymi kartami działa bardzo dobrze, więc czemu developerzy nie mieli by wypuszczać tego xorg-server?Last edited by arsen on Sun Jun 04, 2006 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dlugidll

 *Quote:*   

> Co można z tym teraz zrobić. Nie chcę wracać do monolitycznego xorg-x11

 

zamaskuj xorg-server 1.1.0 i w ja dalem tak jeszcze

"package.keywords"

```
=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5

```

potem

emerge xorg-server  oraz te oakety wymienione wyzej

u mnie dziala

----------

## sebas86

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> I za cholere nie chce ruszyć. Owszem, gdy wywalę nvidia-glx, a w /etc/X11/xorg.conf zmienię driver'a na nv to działa, ale ja chce sobie pograć i pobawić Xgl'em więc akceleracja by się przydała 

 

Da się da, tylko nie polecam zmuszania do instalacji. Jakimś cudem zmusiłem do przejścia zależności i tego teraz żałuję, cały dzień kompilacji miałem przez tą jędną zbędną aktualizację...

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> To jakiś bład w zależnościach, czy xorg-server >= 1.0.99 potrafi w jakiś sposób zastąpić driver'a nvidii ? 

 

Nie, ale zainstaluj i zobacz co się dzieję, ja myślałem, że to gtk+ się wysypał po rekompilacji z glitz i cairo... a takie dziwactwa przez głupi sterownik graficznej...

----------

## n0rbi666

Nowy xorg-server ze sterownikami binarnymi od ATI też nie działa, a myślę, że większość ludzi korzysta z nvidia/ATI ...

----------

## Yatmai

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie, ale zainstaluj i zobacz co się dzieję, ja myślałem, że to gtk+ się wysypał po rekompilacji z glitz i cairo... a takie dziwactwa przez głupi sterownik graficznej...

 

 *Quote:*   

> (tak, to ten słynny problem ze znikającymi fontami)

 

A powiem Wam szczerze, że owy problem z fontami (o ile obaj go macie na myśli) pojawił mi się... właśnie po aktualizacji xorg-server do wersji >= 1.0.99  :Razz:  Chyba łatwo się domyślić jak to wygląda z takiego punktu widzenia :]

 *Quote:*   

> a myślę, że większość ludzi korzysta z nvidia/ATI ...

  W zasadzie chyba tylko na tych można mieć akcelerację 3D w linuchu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## indianiec

Po wykonaniu emerge --sync dziś rano emerge -avuD world wyrzuca mi teraz:

```
Calculating world dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901_p20060418 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.2_p20060410-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901_p20060425 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.2_p20060414-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901_p20060421 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.902_p20060508 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.2_p20060411-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901_p20060421-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-gfx/gimp

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Oczywiście x11-base/xorg-server dodałem do package.kewords, a x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0 sam zamaskowałem z wiadomych względów. Co może oznaczać to "Problem resolving dependencies for media-gfx/gimp"? Pojęcia nie mam. 

Moim skromnym znaniem coś tu powinno być w masked; albo strowniki nvidi (wszystkie?!), albo x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0. Bałagan się robi... Drzewiej takich rzeczy nieuświadczył...

edit:

wystarczyło zamiast 

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2
```

dać

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.2.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.1.2
```

Niektórzy donoszą,

że sterowniki nvidia-glx-1.0.8762 działają całkiem dobrze z xorg-server-1.1.0. Próbował ktoś? Potwierdza?

----------

## Polin

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Zmiany muszą być, musi być progress, a były zmiany w API, nie może xorg-server się dostosowywać do nvidii tylko nvidia do xorg-server, mylisz kolejność, jakoś na innych kartach działa.
> 
> 

 

Czyli za kazdym razem, kiedy devsom Xorg zachce sie zmienic API nVidia powinna od razu sprawdzac, czy nie powinna dostosowac sterownikow do zmian?

Czemu nie rozciagnac tego na wszystkie programy, korzystajace ze sterownikow nVidii, niech fachowcy sprawdzaja kazda kolejna wersje, czy sie cos nie zmienilo, a co!

Chyba widzisz absurd tego twierdzenia?

Jak ktos wypuszcza soft, ktory wymaga (albo chociaz obsluguje) paczki, ktore juz sa, to kto powinien dbac o zgodnosc? Tworca zaleznosci, czy tworca softu, ktory taka zaleznosc dolacza?

----------

## arsen

 *Polin wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Zmiany muszą być, musi być progress, a były zmiany w API, nie może xorg-server się dostosowywać do nvidii tylko nvidia do xorg-server, mylisz kolejność, jakoś na innych kartach działa.
> 
>  
> 
> Czyli za kazdym razem, kiedy devsom Xorg zachce sie zmienic API nVidia powinna od razu sprawdzac, czy nie powinna dostosowac sterownikow do zmian?
> ...

 

nie od razu tylko miała na to naprawde kupe czasu, bugreporty nvidia dostawała od dawna że zmiany nastąpią, jakoś miało to widocznie za przeproszeniem w dupie skoro wypuściła nie tak dawno sterowniki nowe które nadał nie działały z nowym api xorg-server, a nie gadaj że za każdym razem skoro pierwszy raz odkąd pamiętam zmiana w API nastąpiła, więc twoje twierdzenia są nic nie warte, są tylko usprawiedliwieniem polityki nvidii, i jak napisałem, xorg nie jest pisnay tylko dla nvidii. 

EOT, koniec już tego offtopicowania, w ten sposób można dyskutować do śmierci.

----------

## milu

 *Polin wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   Zmiany muszą być, musi być progress, a były zmiany w API, nie może xorg-server się dostosowywać do nvidii tylko nvidia do xorg-server, mylisz kolejność, jakoś na innych kartach działa.
> 
>  
> 
> Czyli za kazdym razem, kiedy devsom Xorg zachce sie zmienic API nVidia powinna od razu sprawdzac, czy nie powinna dostosowac sterownikow do zmian?
> ...

 

Dokładnie tak powinno być.To producent sterowników dostosowuje się do systemu a nie system do producenta sterownika. Inaczej byśmy byli uzależnieni od np. jednej konkretnej firmy, która to zachciałaby wprowadzić swój własny standard i narzuciła go wszystkim innym producentom. Jakoś na rynku nie widzę żeby tak było. Poza tym API nie zmienia się z wersji na wersję tylko raz na jakiś czas - tego wymaga rozwój oprogramowania. Gdyby było inaczej i ciągle byłoby to samo API to cofalibyśmy się w rozwoju.

----------

## przemos

API,API,API i jeszcze raz API. A może jednak ABI - http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABI.

EDIT: W sumie na jedno wychodzi tak naprawdę.

----------

## wally_tm

przepraszam, ale plujecie sie już nie wiadomo o co, w przypadku produktów M$ to sprawa wyglšdała tak że po premierach "działajšce" sterki pojawiały sie w przecišgu pół roku ( lub jak w przypadku win95, poprawne = odbagowione sterki pojawiły się bodajże po roku .... ) a tutaj rozpaczacie że xorg 7.1 który można porównać do RC_2 nie działa poprawnie z sterkami ..... 

zmaskujcie sobie, poczekajcie ..... albo użyjcie sterków opensource ( ja mam bardziej dupe zbitš bo mam X800, które saportowane jest jedynie przez najnowsze binarki i nie becze ) .... a nie wywlekajcie płaczów na temat jacy to nv/ati/xorg.dev nie sš

----------

## Poe

@wally_tm

do podpisu pod "Sorry for my english" mozesz dodac jeszcze "& for my encoding"  :Wink:  krzaczysz strasznie. zmien kodowanie na iso8859-2, ktore tu obowiazuje..

pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

 *wally_tm wrote:*   

> w przypadku produktów M$ to sprawa wyglšdała tak że po premierach "działajšce" sterki pojawiały sie w przecišgu pół roku ( lub jak w przypadku win95, poprawne = odbagowione sterki pojawiły się bodajże po roku .... )

 

 *wally_tm wrote:*   

> a tutaj rozpaczacie że xorg 7.1 który można porównać do RC_2 nie działa poprawnie z sterkami ..... 

 

Tak rozpaczam i nie zamierzam tak tego zostawić, bo nie pozwole robić z siebie wała jak userzy winshita. Nikt nie jest doskonaly, developerzy też popełniają błędy, jednak przewagą Linuksa jest otwarty kod i to, że każdy user może sam poprawić błędy w systemie, co próbujemy tu właśnie wykombinować. 

A jeśli tego nie czujesz, to walnij sobie formata i wróć do pozwalania robić z siebie wała Microsoftowi, bo po co Ci otwarty system skoro tego nie wykorzystujesz ? :]

..::EDIT::..

Eh no tego, strasznie mnie takie teksty wkurzają. W końcu nie po to mam Linuksa by zachowywać się jak zwyczajny user windziaka :] Tu są inne zwyczaje, inna społeczność, wogóle inna filozofia systemu i tego się trzymajmy. A ten wątek zostawmy za sobą, bo poleci flame o wyższości Lin nad Win albo coś podobnego, a chyba nie o tym jest ten topic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wally_tm

wiesz widze że źle rozumiesz mnie, nie chodzi o to że "pod windą" słuchaj pod maciem też sie nei raz czeka na sterki ( nie chodzi o nativy tylko np o drukarki, itp itd ) 

a odnośnie większości wypowiedzi po forach co zauważyłem to są w tonie " jak śmią ci z ati/nvidia" itp itd .... no generalnie "czy sie stoi czy sie leży ale system sie należy" - i to jest płakaniem, a nie jakieś dawanie sie robić w wała ;/ dlatego nawołuję do raczej wstrzemięźliwości w pier..... gadaniu bzdur że to tak nie może być że sterków nie ma bo użytkownicy innych systemów też muszą czekać i to nie jest sytuacja olewania kogoś/czegoś(platformy) tylko tego że niestety wszsystk oma swój cykl produkcyjny i jak sie ktoś nie jest wstanie pogodzić z takim faktem to ma lipe .... i bedzie sie zagryzał w sobie 

a szukania alternatywy nikomu nie bronie, sam przeguglowałem dość troche stronek aby to działało .... i jakoś "rozsądnej" alternatywy nie znalazłem, jeżeli wam sie uda to moje gratulacje .... ALE NA MIŁOŚĆ BOSKĄ NIE WIESZAJCIE PSÓW NA JAKIEJŚ FIRMIE BO NIKT NIE POWIEDZIAŁ ŻE MUSICIE MIEĆ STERKI NA PNIU 

ps. wszyscy sie wieszali po ati że u nich najgorzej z sterkami, a jak sie okazuje nv też zrobiła lipe ;X 

ps2. pozdrawiam tych co sie im nie chce kłócić ale rozmawiać ;X =)

----------

## malcus89

Dzisiaj zaaktualizowałem drzewo portage i przy świeżej instalacji xorg-x11 zauwazyłem, że zniknęła flaga nvida. Wcześniej myślałem, że nei dopisąłem jej do make.conf - była, ale nie mam już jej najnowszy xorg.

..::Milu Edit:

ort!

----------

## kfiaciarka

A ja wam powiem ze u mnie w domu xorg-server-1.0.99 blokuje ati-drivers:D

----------

## wuja

 *malcus89 wrote:*   

> ..., że zniknęła flaga nvida...

 

Zahashowane w ebuildzie

```
IUSE_VIDEO_CARDS="

.

#       video_cards_nvidia

#       video_cards_fglrx"
```

Efekt:

```
[blocks B     ] media-video/nvidia-glx (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0)
```

----------

## Kajan

Miejmy nadzieję, że w nowych nvidia-drivers oraz nvidia-legacy-drivers które właśnie się pojawiły problem jak opisują:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Added support for X.Org 7.1. 
> 
> Added support for XVideo with the Composite X extension when using X.Org 7.1. 
> ...

 

został zażegnany

Pozdrawiam

----------

## manwe_

Myślałem że się nie doczekam, kwartał między kolejnymi wersjami sterowników, chore. Teraz tylko pytanie czy jeśli jadę na 7.0, server 1.0.2 i Xgl, opłaca mi się upgrade do 7.1 i 1.1.1, czy raczej spowoduje to problemy z Xgl.

----------

## Nomen

Nie wiem jaką masz kartę graficzną, ale jeśli nvidie to musisz poczekać na nową wersję xorga w portage która będzie miała nvidia jako opcje w VIDEO_CARDS.

----------

## manwe_

Gdyby nie nvidie, to raczej bym w tym wątku nie pisał  :Wink:  [GF Go7300]. Chodzi o linijkę "#   video_cards_nvidia" w xorg-server-1.1.1.ebuild? Bo ten hash idzie usunąć ręcznie... A zresztą, nie śpieszy się, rano może już będą poprawione ebuild'y, w końcu w USA dopiero wieczór.

----------

## Nomen

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Gdyby nie nvidie, to raczej bym w tym wątku nie pisał  .

 

No tak już trochę śpiący jestem.

A chodzi o o zmienną VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" która ustawiasz w make.conf.

W xorg-x11-7.0-r1 ją masz a w xorg-x11-7.1 już nie. Być może pojawi się razem z nowymi sterami do nvidi, moze jako xorg-x11-7.1-r1. 

Jak chcesz sprawdzić to daj teraz emerge -pvt xorg-x11 następnie na moment odmaskuj 7.1 i powtórz  emerge -pvt xorg-x11, "zobaczysz"  :Smile:  ,że nie ma nvidia w VIDEO_CARDS

----------

## Gabrys

Trochę się zdziwiłem, że wypuścili nowe stery tak szybko. Ciekawe kiedy w portage odkeywordują jeszcze xorg-x11-7.1 no i owe sterowniki? Jakby co, zaraz zaczynam testować (zaraz = po kompilacji xorga, która trochę potrwa  :Wink: ). A chyba jednak sobie odpuszczę, nie lubie mieć zbyt wielu aplikacji z ~x86.

----------

## Yatmai

Trwa ? Mnie po przejściu na modułowego xorg'a trwa to dosłownie chwilke (dłużej trwa samo ściąganie  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Lord_Raven

Troche kosmetyki w ebuildzie xorg-server i xorg-7.1 pieknie smiga z nowymi sterami  :Smile: 

PS. z ebuilda nvidia-drivers trzeba rowniez wywalic blokade dla >=xorg-server-1.0.99

----------

## manwe_

Ciekawe po jaką cholerę zostawili to blokowanie xorg-server w ebuild 8774.

----------

## Gabrys

Pewnie ktoś zapomniał  :Wink:  albo nie zwrócił uwagi, że nvidia już wspiera 7.1, gdyby nie to, że przeczytałem ten wątek, też bym nie wiedział, w końcu długo im to nie zajęło (relatywnie  :Wink:  ).

----------

## backfire

Włąsnie chcialem wyprobowac te nowe pakiety, zrobilem wedlug waszych sugestii tzn usunalem linijki z ebuildow ale mam o to taki blad  :Sad: 

```

echelon / # emerge xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 9) x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/x11-base/xorg-server/xorg-server-1.1.1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: de8524dd364efaee9bd19680cf6b9c9e

!!! Expected: ca533727e783788dac16d88ce9e08bb4

Error in sys.exitfunc:

```

----------

## pigi

 *backfire wrote:*   

> Włąsnie chcialem wyprobowac te nowe pakiety, zrobilem wedlug waszych sugestii tzn usunalem linijki z ebuildow ale mam o to taki blad 
> 
> ```
> 
> echelon / # emerge xorg-x11
> ...

 

uzyj 

```
emerge xorg-server --digest
```

----------

## backfire

Dzieki pomoglo  :Wink: 

xorg 7.1 i nvidia legacy 7184 dziala poprawnie jak na razie  :Wink: 

Pigi widze ze jestes z moich stron  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

Wszystko działa świetnie, łącznie z xbindkeys.

----------

## manwe_

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Wszystko działa świetnie, łącznie z xbindkeys.

  Pod Xgl? Dla zwykłych X'ów też mi działa. Właśnie kompiluje 1.0.2 [głupi nie zrobiłem paczki uprzednio] i zobaczę czy wszystko wróci do normy.

----------

## no4b

Nie wiem, nie mam xgl i nie będę miał tak długo, jak będzie wymagał połowy gnome, którego nie potrzebuję.

----------

## arsen

dla scisłości, XGL nie wymaga gnome w ogóle, wymaga go menadzer okien compiz.

----------

## adam1957

Witam!!

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> Troche kosmetyki w ebuildzie xorg-server i xorg-7.1 pieknie smiga z nowymi sterami 
> 
> PS. z ebuilda nvidia-drivers trzeba rowniez wywalic blokade dla >=xorg-server-1.0.99

 

Przepraszam, a tak w skrócie - jak to zrobić ?

----------

## wuja

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Witam!!
> 
>  *Lord_Raven wrote:*   Troche kosmetyki w ebuildzie xorg-server i xorg-7.1 pieknie smiga z nowymi sterami 
> 
> PS. z ebuilda nvidia-drivers trzeba rowniez wywalic blokade dla >=xorg-server-1.0.99 
> ...

 

Już nic nie trzeba robić (no oczywiście emerge --sync)- dzisiejsze poranne ebuildy są poprawione.

----------

## adam1957

Witam !

Jeżeli poprawione, to czemu:

```
[blocks B     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1)

```

Co mam nie tak?

----------

## Yatmai

Spróbuj emerge --sync  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adam1957

Witam !

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Spróbuj emerge --sync 

 

A jakże - próbowałem i wczoraj i dziś.

PS. W kodzie ebuild-a xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 jest już karta NVIDIA, a przy emerge -v się nie pokazuje. Czemu ?

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul ~ # emerge xorg-server -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -dri -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse penmount -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [2]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/xgl-coffee

zeratul ~ #   
```

Jeśli to wina overlay'a, to użyj tego z Xgl'em  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

"Fabryczny" ma   :Smile: 

```
KQ ~ # emerge xorg-server -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

